# different reciever's overall sound quality



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

Well i have been using an HK avr35 for watching movies in the theatre room until i can upgrade to something else. Its measly 30w just barely cut it and i always seem to turn it up just a notch or two and then i start getting distorion. I need just a little more it seems.

Im using 2 jbl hrs 620 mains and a northride center and two small jbl surrounds. Each at 175w recommended power. I believe they are 200w or 250w max.

The other night i thought i would try my elcheapo jvc reciever from upstairs that boasts 100w per channel and had dts and all the goodies. I hooked it all up and it was definetly louder than the HK but man it was some ****** sound. Glass breaking was 4x louder than it should have been and voices could only be heard if it was cranked way up. I could only take about 10 minutes of this and had to switch back to the HK.

Now being that i currently cant upgrade($$$$).....i was just wondering where it goes from here.....

Whats the next step beyond the HK? How far does it go like this? I consider the two differences huge in quality. How many steps can i go till im happy? Are there 10 more steps above where I am now?

What would be the next step up over the old HK? Do i need to go with a preamp and several different amps?


----------



## Rambo4 (Jan 25, 2008)

If you like the sound of the HK, put aside a little money every month, until you can find a decent HK 635 on clearance or used. Its rated 80 watts/channel. Much better than what you have now for starving speakers. That's what I am using and I am quite happy. No distortion for as loud as I can stand it. Two years ago I picked up a new 635 for $550 off ebay. It can only go down from there. If you need HDMI switching, you'll have to buy the next generation though. 645..etc.

I would even venture a look at even a HK 345, will likely fit your needs if money is an issue.


----------



## jerome (Apr 24, 2007)

What about buying a second hand receiver? If you don't need HD sound and HDMI switching/upscaling then you should be able to find a 1/2 year old unit that's relatively cheap.

When it comes to the receivers' overall sound quality, my favourites are the new Yamaha, Pioneer, Onkyo and Sony. I have to admit that I have never heard the new receivers from Sony but the other brands are very good. But other people will disagree because it's a matter of taste and matching with the rest of your system.
30W is really low in my opinion. As George pointed out, save some money every month and look for good bargains (new of used). You won't regret upgrading to a better receiver. Your neighbours might :bigsmile:


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

all right ive found an onkyo 801....hows that for a reciever?

also looking at the hk 645 cant find any 635 but i think i can get the onkyo cheaper and just use a hdmi switch, i dont really think it pays to buy a hdmi reciever if its limited to 1080i at the reciever


----------



## Jodean (Jan 17, 2008)

id be blowing my budget by double but what do you think about

Onkyo TX DS989


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Onkyo makes great receivers but stay with the newer line as getting older versions you loose all the newest must have features like HDMI 1.3, 1080p pass through and of course TruHD and DTS master audio.
Denon and Yamaha are also good but the Onkyo line is the one to beat particularly if you are looking for a receiver with all the best internal parts like top of the line BurrBrown DACs and a supper large power supply. The 805, 875 and 900 are hard to beat for the price and the sound quality is just fantastic.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

If you watch for online and in-stores sales you can get a GOOD deal on an Onkyo. I got an 805 from Fry's for 700.00 on sale. 

Matt


----------



## jackfish (Dec 27, 2006)

I would look at a remanufactured Harman Kardon AVR 335-Z from HarmanAudio.com. Then over time you could add power amps for more power.


----------



## mdrake (Jan 31, 2008)

The Absolute Sound magazine just gave a Golden Ear Award to the Onkyo 875 and 905. That should give you and idea of just how good the new Onkyo receivers are. :bigsmile:


----------



## salvasol (Oct 31, 2006)

Look for open box deals at the stores ... I was lucky to got a Yamaha RX-V2700 for $399.99 at Best Buy :bigsmile:


----------

